# Wyndham Rewards Earner and Earner+ Visa credit cards



## Judy (Dec 11, 2020)

wyndhamrewardscreditcard.com says that Barclay's Wyndham Rewards Earner and Earner+ credit cards pay 5 and 6 points respectively for purchases made at hotels by Wyndham.  Do Worldmark by Wyndham dues also earn 5/6 points per dollar spent when paid with a Wyndham Earner/Earner+ credit card?


----------



## ashughes (Oct 5, 2021)

Judy said:


> wyndhamrewardscreditcard.com says that Barclay's Wyndham Rewards Earner and Earner+ credit cards pay 5 and 6 points respectively for purchases made at hotels by Wyndham.  Do Worldmark by Wyndham dues also earn 5/6 points per dollar spent when paid with a Wyndham Earner/Earner+ credit card?



I've been trying to figure this out as well. @Judy Did you by chance sign up for the card and have you tested this?

I spent a couple of hours on the phone being transferred around between Wyndham Rewards customer service and Barclay's customer service and escalated to different people and none of them could give me an answer. Many of them didn't even know what WorldMark is.

The actual Terms and Conditions on the cards states:


> You earn [5|6|8] Points for every $1 spent on eligible Net Purchases made with the Card Account at participating By Wyndham hotels or Hotels by Wyndham (“By Wyndham hotels”) (e.g., those purchases that appear on your folio for the stay). For more information, please call Wyndham Rewards Member Services at 866-WYN-RWDS (866-996-7937).



I'm trying to decide if I should get this card before the current sign-up bonus offer ends, but it's only really worth it to me to keep it if I can get the 5, 6, or 8 points per $ when paying my WorldMark maintenance fees.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 5, 2021)

ashughes said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should get this card before the current sign-up bonus offer ends, but it's only really worth it to me to keep it if I can get the 5, 6, or 8 points per $ when paying my WorldMark maintenance fees.


The Wyndham Rewards cards pay 3X points on WorldMark/Wyndham maintenance fees.

It can be a good deal.  I recently used 15,000 Reward points to save more than $220 on a one-night stay in a La Quinta.  At $5,000 in purchases for the 15,000 points, that is the equivalent of a 4.4% cash rebate.  It was a really nice hotel within walking distance of the hot springs.

I have also spent 7,500 Reward points for a Travelodge room where I will never stay again, so the value definitely depends on how the Reward points are spent.


----------



## Judy (Oct 5, 2021)

ashughes said:


> I've been trying to figure this out as well. .. Did you by chance sign up for the card and have you tested this?


No, I didn't get the card.  From what I'd been able to find out, it wouldn't be worth it to me, at least not after the first year.


----------



## Judy (Oct 5, 2021)

CO skier said:


> The Wyndham Rewards cards pay 3X points on WorldMark/Wyndham maintenance fees.


Thank you, CO skier.  It's very helpful to have definitive information.  Now I can run my analysis again and revisit my decision.  Which of the Wyndham Rewards cards do you use?
Where do you ski in Colorado?


----------



## CO skier (Oct 6, 2021)

Judy said:


> Which of the Wyndham Rewards cards do you use?


I have the "No Annual Fee" Wyndham Rewards card prior to the "Earner" Cards.  There is no 3X options available with Earner Cards, so Wyndham maintenance fees might earn only 2X with Earner Cards.  I am confused as much as Wyndham representatives as to what bonus points are awarded for Wyndham maintenance fees.

Sign-up for the bonus points for whichever Earner Card you are interested in, charge your Wyndham maintenance fees to the card to see what you get  (3X or 2X).  If it is not what is expected, use all the bonus points, then cancel the card.



Judy said:


> Where do you ski in Colorado?


I ski the IKON Pass resorts, primarily Mary Jane (Winter Park) and Steamboat Springs Resort, because that is where WorldMark has resorts.  And believe me, I maximize Inventory Specials and Bonus Time, which is widely available at WM Rocky Mountain Preserve during ski season.  Skiers Paradise -- that leaves me wondering, "What do I know, that is so obviously a bargain, that other WorldMark owners do not know or do not take advantage of?


----------



## Judy (Oct 7, 2021)

Here is my analysis.  Everyone's situation is different, but I hope that this can serve as a starting point for anyone like ashughes who is considering applying for the Wyndham Rewards card. 
My Conclusion:  For a 10,000 credit Worldmark owner, such as myself who would be unlikely to use the Wyndham Rewards card for anything other than Worldmark dues,  if Wyndham Reward points were credited at 3 per dollar spent on Worldmark dues, it is unlikely that either the Wyndham Rewards Earner Card nor the Wyndham Rewards Earner+ Card would be a good value beyond the first year. If however, a Worldmark owner used this as his/her only credit card, owed dues on more Worldmark credits, or stayed and paid in Wyndham hotels often, the analysis might have a different conclusion.
Wyndham Rewards Earner Card​No annual fee
First year:
Spend $1,000 in 90 days                       45,000 points    
Spend total of $2,000 in 6 months =    15,000 points
Worldmark dues $951.12 per year x3 = 2,853 points
Total points first year                           62,853 points
Eight 7,500 point nights at $54 each; total approximate value $432 or          
Four 15,000 point nights at $63 each; total approximate value $252 or
Two 30,000 point nights at $80 each; total approximate value $160
            The dollar values are based on random Orlando Wyndham hotels. The dollar costs were all over the place.  There was no correlation between dollar and point costs. 
            Like CO skier, I found that the value depends on how the points are spent.

Second year:      
 Worldmark dues 3 pts per $               2,853
  Leftover points from first year          2,853
  Total points year 2                            5,706   Zero nights
Third year:
Worldmark dues @3 points per $       2,853
Leftover points from second year        5,706
Total points year 3                              8,559  One 7,500 night

Wyndham Rewards Earner+ Card
$75 annual fee
First year:
Spend $1,000 in 90 days                     60,000 points
Spend a total of $2,000 in 6 months    30,000 additional points
Worldmark dues                                    2,853
Total points first year                          92,853
Twelve 7,500 point nights; total value approximately $648
Six 15,000 point nights; total value approximately      $378
Three 30,000 point nights; total value approximately $240

Second year:
$75 annual fee
Anniversary bonus                              7,500
Worldmark dues                                  2,853
Leftover points from first year 2,853
Total points second year                    13,206 One 7,500 point night with 5,706 left over

Third year:
$75 annual fee
Worldmark dues                                  2,853
Anniversary bonus                              7,500
Leftover points from second year        5,706
Total points Third year:                    16,059   Two 7,500 nights or one 15,000 point night


----------



## ashughes (Oct 13, 2021)

@CO skier @Judy Thanks so much for responding! This was my first post on this forum and, apparently, I don't have email notifications set up correctly, so I didn't know anyone had responded!



CO skier said:


> The Wyndham Rewards cards pay 3X points on WorldMark/Wyndham maintenance fees.



@CO skier Is 3X points the highest earning level on your "No Annual Fee" Wyndham Rewards card?

@Judy Here's my analysis for comparison, assuming WorldMark dues earn the highest rewards rate, for which the T&C states "By Wyndham hotels or Hotels by Wyndham (“By Wyndham hotels”)".

I'm a 35,000 credit WorldMark owner with TS, so my dues are currently $3,071.16 for 2021. My plan would be to only use the Wyndham card to pay WorldMark dues (aside from meeting the signup bonus spend amounts) as I have other better cards for everything else. I'm currently using the Citi Double Cash card to pay WorldMark dues, so if I can beat 2% cash back then it'd be worth it.

Earner (no annual fee)
Wyndham Rewards Gold member level
Spend $1,000 in 90 days = 45,000 points
Spend total of $2,000 in 6 months = 15,000 points
Worldmark dues @ 5 points per $ = 15,355 points
Total points first year = 75,355 points
Total points subsequent years = 15,355 points (and increasing due to increased dues)

Earner+ ($75 annual fee)
Wyndham Rewards Platinum member level
Spend $1,000 in 90 days = 60,000 points
Spend total of $2,000 in 6 months = 30,000 points
Worldmark dues @ 6 points per $ = 18,426 points
Total points first year = 108,426 points
Anniversary bonus = 7,500 points
Total points subsequent years = 25,926 points (and increasing due to increased dues)

Earner Business ($95 annual fee)
Wyndham Rewards Diamond member level
Spend $1,000 in 90 days = 60,000 points
Spend total of $2,000 in 6 months = 30,000 points
Worldmark dues @ 8 points per $ = 24,569 points
Total points first year = 114,569 points
Anniversary bonus = 15,000 points
Total points subsequent years = 39,569 points (and increasing due to increased dues)

Then it comes down to how much the points are worth. I was assuming a 15,000 point room would be worth at least $100 if not $150 or more. Assuming just $100 and ignoring the signup bonuses, that would make the cards worth the following amounts (for me):

Earner: 15,355 annual points = $102 (~3.3% cash back)
Earner+: 25,926 annual points = $172 - $75 fee = $97 (~3.1% cash back)
Earner Business: 39,569 annual points = $263 - $95 fee = $168 (~5.4% cash back)

If I can get closer to $150/night rooms (or higher) for the points, then it'd be even more worth it. But even at $63/night for 15,000 points, that's still ~2.3% cash back for the Earner Business.

Anyway, this is all contingent on the Wyndham card earning the 5x, 6x, or 8x points for WorldMark dues.

@Judy Out of curiosity, why were you using 3x points in your analysis. I don't see that as an option for any of the current card offers. I assume that if the WorldMark dues do not earn the 5x, 6x, or 8x points, then they probably earn 1x. If that were the case, the Earner Business would get ~0.8% cash back on my WorldMark dues and the Earner would get ~0.6%. 

The current card offers end Thursday 10/14, so I guess I need to make a decision...


----------



## Judy (Oct 13, 2021)

ashughes said:
			
		

> @Judy Out of curiosity, why were you using 3x points in your analysis. I don't see that as an option for any of the current card offers. I assume that if the WorldMark dues do not earn the 5x, 6x, or 8x points, then they probably earn 1x. If that were the case, the Earner Business would get ~0.8% cash back on my WorldMark dues and the Earner would get ~0.6%.
> 
> The current card offers end Thursday 10/14, so I guess I need to make a decision...


I used 3X points because that's what CO skier's card uses.  I couldn't find better information, and I'd heard 3X points for these cards previously.


----------



## Judy (Oct 13, 2021)

These are Barclay US cards.  Maybe you could get an answer by calling Barclay, but it would probably be a waste of time.  If you don't have a better card to use for your Worldmark dues and earning hotel points, and don't mind a slight hit on your credit rating, then you could apply for the Earner Card and test it out.  The other two have annual fees, so they're more of a risk. If the Wyndham card earns 8 points per $ spent on Worldmark dues, or even 5 or 6, I would probably apply for one myself.  But I haven't seen anything to indicate that it does.


----------



## ashughes (Oct 13, 2021)

Yea I tried calling Barclays, as well as Wyndham Rewards. Spent 2+ hours on the phone getting transferred around. Nobody seemed to know what WorldMark was, let alone dues/maintenance fees. I also called WorldMark and they told me it does work, but couldn't provide any evidence.

I was hoping to avoid opening an account only to possibly just close it, reducing my average length of credit.


----------



## Judy (Oct 13, 2021)

ashughes said:


> I also called WorldMark and they told me it does work, but couldn't provide any evidence.


What did Worldmark mean when they told you that "it does work"?


----------



## ashughes (Oct 13, 2021)

Judy said:


> What did Worldmark mean when they told you that "it does work"?



Meaning that the respective cards do earn 5x, 6x, and 8x on WorldMark maintenance fees. I've heard that before at WorldMark sales presentations as well, which is what got me on this whole thing. But that's easy for them to say. I haven't been able to get any proof.

@CO skier Is this the card you have? I see that it says:



> Signature and Platinum Visa Cardmembers that choose the no annual fee card will earn three (3) Points for every one dollar ($1.00) spent on new Net Purchases made with the Account on (i) eligible purchases made at participating By Wyndham hotels, Wyndham Vacation Rental North America properties, and Club Wyndham, WorldMark by Wyndham and Shell Vacations Club properties (e.g., those purchases that appear on your folio for the stay); and (ii) maintenance fee and loan payment transactions for Club Wyndham, Worldmark by Wyndham and Shell Vacations Club properties; two (2) Points per one dollar ($1) spent on eligible gas, utility and grocery store (excluding Target® and Walmart®) purchases; and one (1) Point per one dollar ($1) spent on all other purchases (except Wyndham timeshare down payment transactions at Club Wyndham, WorldMark by Wyndham and Shell Vacations Club properties, which do not earn points).



So it explicitly says that you get 3x points on WorldMark maintenance fees.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 13, 2021)

ashughes said:


> Is this the card you have? I see that it says:


Those are the points that my account earns -- 3X WM maintenance fees, 2X on grocery and gas

I logged into my Barclays account, and the description is just "Wyndham Rewards Visa Card #xxxx"

"You earn 3 Points for every $1 spent on new net purchases made with the card account on eligible purchases made at participating By Wyndham hotels or Hotels By Wyndham ("By Wyndham hotels"), participating Club Wyndham®, WorldMark® by Wyndham and Shell Vacations Club® properties (e.g., those purchases that appear on your folio for the stay); on eligible maintenance fee payments related to Club Wyndham, WorldMark by Wyndham and Shell Vacations Club accounts; and on eligible timeshare loan payments to Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc., Wyndham Resort Development Corporation, Shell Vacations, LLC, and related developer affiliates and partners."

Where the new Rewards cards have "EARNER" in the upper left corner, my card has "MY WYNDHAM REWARDS VISA"

I applied for it a couple years ago before the "EARNER" program.  It is the plain Jane, no annual fee card.


----------



## ashughes (Oct 13, 2021)

@CO skier Thanks so much for that info! The fact that your card explicitly calls out maintenance fees while the current Earner, Earner+, and Earner Business cards _do not_ makes me pretty hesitant.


----------



## Judy (Oct 13, 2021)

ashuges, If you decide to get the Wyndham Earner or Earner+ card, please post here how many points you get per $ on Worldmark dues.   I asked about it on worldmarkowners.com, but haven't received an answer yet.


----------



## ashughes (Oct 13, 2021)

So I'm not sure how I missed this...but I just discovered that the T&C for the Earner and Earner+ cards _do_ mention maintenance fees:

Earner


> You earn 2 Points for every $1 spent on eligible Net Purchases made with the Card Account at participating Club Wyndham®, WorldMark® by Wyndham and Shell Vacations Club® properties (e.g., those purchases that appear on your folio for the stay); on eligible maintenance fee payments related to Club Wyndham, WorldMark by Wyndham and Shell Vacations Club accounts; and on eligible timeshare loan payments to Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc., Wyndham Resort Development Corporation, Shell Vacations, LLC, and related developer affiliates and partners. For more information on Wyndham Destinations, including an overview of resorts, please visit WyndhamDestinations.com.



Earner+


> You earn 4 Points for every $1 spent on eligible Net Purchases made with the Card Account at participating Club Wyndham®, WorldMark® by Wyndham and Shell Vacations Club® properties (e.g., those purchases that appear on your folio for the stay); on eligible maintenance fee payments related to Club Wyndham, WorldMark by Wyndham and Shell Vacations Club accounts; and on eligible timeshare loan payments to Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc., Wyndham Resort Development Corporation, Shell Vacations, LLC, and related developer affiliates and partners. For more information on Wyndham Destinations, including an overview of resorts, please visit WyndhamDestinations.com.




I swear this wasn't there before. Unfortunately, the Earner Business T&C does not mention anything about maintenance fees or WorldMark. 

To revisit my previous analysis:

Earner (no annual fee)
Wyndham Rewards Gold member level
Spend $1,000 in 90 days = 45,000 points
Spend total of $2,000 in 6 months = 15,000 points
Worldmark dues @ 2 points per $ = 6,142 points
Total points first year = 66,142 points
Total points subsequent years = 6,142 points (and increasing due to increased dues)

Earner+ ($75 annual fee)
Wyndham Rewards Platinum member level
Spend $1,000 in 90 days = 60,000 points
Spend total of $2,000 in 6 months = 30,000 points
Worldmark dues @ 4 points per $ = 12,284 points
Total points first year = 102,284 points
Anniversary bonus = 7,500 points
Total points subsequent years = 19,784 points (and increasing due to increased dues)

Again, assuming a 15,000 point room would be worth at least $100, that would make the cards worth the following amounts (for me):

Earner: 6,142 annual points = $40 (~1.3% cash back)
Earner+: 19,784 annual points = $131 - $75 fee = $56 (~1.8% cash back)

Now if 15,000 points were worth $150, that would change things:

Earner: 6,142 annual points = $61 (~2% cash back)
Earner+: 19,784 annual points = $197 - $75 fee = $122 (~4% cash back)


----------



## Judy (Oct 13, 2021)

ashughes,  Thank you for posting those quotes from the Wyndham Earner and Earner+ cards.  Now I see them in the "Terms and Conditions".


----------



## lotus5 (Oct 23, 2021)

I have the original WM Rewards card and the new Earner card. (no annual fees) Neither are anything special.  The biggest negative is they are managed by Barclays.   Call CS line and spend 10 minutes of agony to get to speak to an indifferent live person.


----------



## Roman2021 (Oct 30, 2021)

I have been trying to chase down my introductory offer points for 4+ months already.

I would not waste my time.


----------



## Judy (Oct 30, 2021)

Roman2021 said:


> I have been trying to chase down my introductory offer points for 4+ months already.
> 
> I would not waste my time.


Thank you.
​


----------



## Clifbell (Jan 29, 2022)

I have the Wyndham rewards Visa Card (before the earner) and these are the bonuses I get.  I am glad I never listened to the sales people to "upgrade" to Earner.

Earn points at participating Hotels By Wyndham and Wyndham Timeshare resorts, and on maintenance fee and loan payment purchases

You earn 5 points for every $1 spent on new net purchases made with the card account on eligible purchases made at participating By Wyndham hotels or Hotels By Wyndham ("By Wyndham hotels"), participating Club Wyndham, WorldMark by Wyndham and Shell Vacations Club properties (e.g., those purchases that appear on your folio for the stay); on eligible maintenance fee payments related to Club Wyndham, WorldMark by Wyndham and Shell Vacations Club accounts; and on eligible timeshare loan payments to Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc., Wyndham Resort Development Corporation, Shell Vacations, LLC, and related developer affiliates and partners. For more information on Wyndham Destinations, including an overview of resorts, please visit WyndhamDestination.com.


----------



## Judy (Jan 29, 2022)

Thank you for posting, *Clifbell.  *Do you find that you actually receive the benefits you copied and pasted from your card description?


----------



## Clifbell (Jan 29, 2022)

Judy said:


> Thank you for posting, *Clifbell.  *Do you find that you actually receive the benefits you copied and pasted from your card description?


Yes, those are the awards I have gotten for 4+ years...   I even checked the last statement after all these posts.... I think they keep changing the rewards offered on the cards...


----------

